# Build costs



## jigseyCork

Building Costs

Where have bought a 1 Acre site in Cork. Our planning as just gone in, we have a budget to build 2780sq feet of around 220,000 is this price realistic?????


----------



## DrMoriarty

Before  gets here, you might as well check out his (very informative) [broken link removed]...!  

OTTOMH, €220,000 for 2780 sq. ft. sounds a _little_ bit on the low side to me, but much will depend on your plans/spec and whether you're prepared to sub-contract locally (and oversee it all) or want a builder to come in and handle the whole thing from start to finish.

Me, I'd pay someone to do it, simply because I wouldn't have the time/expertise/contacts/nerves to take on a genuine 'self-build'...  How much of the above do you have on your hands, and how far away are you from the site?


----------



## jigseyCork

Cheers

I can do all the 2nd fix Carpentry, we will be living on the site via mobile home.
We originally wanted a 4 bed with a games room and sun room hopefully around 2200 sq ft. But our Architect as had our plans since Oct, and his first set of drawing were a 5 bed 2990 sq ft it taken him til 1st Feb to get the house down to 5 bed 2780 sq ft.

We were told by him that the it could be built fot 70 per sq ft. Having submitted our Plans yesterday to a timber Frame builder, im thinking not a prayer.

This is our Finance breakdown

We have a seperate mortgage for site.
But after the sale of our house we have E334,500
out of this we need to build, furnish and by the wife a new car (Hyundai Tucson)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Berlin

We have almost finished a 2100 sq.ft. bungalow. The cost is working out at approx. €73 per sq.ft. That's direct labour, and including fitted kitchen, wardrobes, sanitary ware and tiling.


----------



## ninsaga

Hi Berlin.... that sounds really good... perhaps you could share the breakout costs as a source of ref to many..as this type of query arises from time to time....details such as....

- costs of deadwork
- materials
- various skills
- experiences good or bad

ninsaga


----------



## jigseyCork

Spoke to another a Block builder today, He says we wouldnt get much change from E 250,000. Which i suppose is'nt to bad


----------



## jryan

Hi Jigseycork,
You mentioned that you have got a mortgage on your site that you have not started building on yet. I also have to take a loan out for a site purchase but was told that
you could only get a mortgate on bricks and mortar. Instead i a was offered a businees
loan of approx 5.5% interest. Where did you source your mortgage from and at what interest rate?

Thanks.


----------



## jigseyCork

Got Mortgage From EBS for 90% of site cost (155,000 inc Stamp Duty)
We got Fixed rate for 2 years at 3.3%, our first year payments will be about 660pm

The site had to have Outline or Full planning, we had Outline.


----------



## Berlin

Ninsaga, excuse my ignorance but what do you mean by deadwork?


----------



## ninsaga

... was referring to any relevany excavation & the layout out of foundations.. (I thought that deadwork was what that was typically referred to...but could be wrong there to be honest  )


----------



## jigseyCork

Timber Frame Crowd got back to me on Friday

Shock E310,000

Self Build here I come

we will have to increase our budget a small bit


----------



## Lucret

Conventional masonry build would be the cheapest option.
Are you going for UFH?  If so try to have concrete floors on first floor.
Are you going with natural slate?
PVC or timber windows?


----------



## BillK

I'm sure that the Irish equivalent of the Royal Institue of Chartered Surveyors will, like the RICS, produce a book of schedules of rates for building work. Try googling for it, or check out your local library.


----------



## ludermor

There is a book called SPONS which gives costs for various buildings works and regional variances. For small works it should not be taken as gospel as labour costs will be more expensive. Im not sure where you can get this book, im sure mr google will find it


----------



## jigseyCork

Due to Rural planning restrictions we have to use
PVC Brown windows etc
Slate roof.

I think due to costs we may use Rads instead of UFH


----------



## racso

Am i wrong in thinking that SPON'S prices are based on english construction costs and might not be that reliable from an irish viewpoint?


----------



## ludermor

You may be rasco, i thought they had an irish edition, i will try to find out.


----------



## ludermor

And i suppose i should add that the prices should be treated as guide only, they can be huge variances in quotes from individual contractors


----------



## 10to1

jigsey C UFH might not be as expensive as you think. I had a contractor fit  to a 150 sq m downstairs and 120 sq m upstairs build. Came in at under 9K and included 2 manifolds and  2 pumps, 17 circuits with 13 zones and 13 stats.


----------



## woods

A friend just built 3200sq ft for €220K but it was hard work and there are some things he would change now if he could but it can be done.


----------



## demoivre

The Society of Chartered Surveyors gives a rebuilding cost guide on their site   [broken link removed] if that is any use to you.


----------



## yop

Jiggsy, 

We a about 2 month away from completing our selfbuild here in Mayo.

We are looking @ 170k for the build (2100 sq Timber Frame, UFH + Geo).

I sourced the UFH for both floors for 4500k euro & did it myself.

If you want have a look at the blog I keep. www.selfbuildireland.blogspot.com


----------



## ludermor

Yop, 
the blog is great , i can see myself dipping into it a fair bit. What part of mayo are you building? I have just started building in belmullet so i have a good years excitment ahead of me


----------



## yop

Place called Islandeady, about 3 miles Westport side of Castlebar. 
Fun, thats the word alright!!


----------



## jigseyCork

Will consider UFH if we go Direct Labour which is looking like a must.

We need to get a Quantity of Materials list, does a Architect of this as an extra.


----------



## jigseyCork

Will Consider UFH, if we go Direct

Do all Architects offer Quantity of Materials as an extra


----------



## 10to1

I wouldn't have thought that the architect would provide a Quantity of Materials. What you may be looking for is a Cost Plan or Bill of Quantities from a Quantity Surveyor. I would say approx. 500E. It is quite detailed and lists all quantities and types of materials used in the build and gives you an idea where the costs lie. You can then request a blank copy (no prices) if you plan to tender the build.


----------



## woods

If you are going direct labour then consider insurance just in case someone is not covered. It could end up being an expensive build if something goes wrong and you are not covered.


----------



## aislingkelly

I am waiting on planning permission at the moment,building a 2200sq ft bunglow on a mortgage of 200,000 do ye think that will be enough doing it by direct labour??


----------



## Lucret

Aisling you will be fine with 200,000 direct labour


----------



## Lorz

We are currently awaiting planning - 2 years later!  That's another post but we got a lot of detailed quotations.  Average price for builder route is ~€100 per sq ft.  If you're going direct labour you could possibly get that down to ~€75-€80 per sq. ft.  Don't even think about going direct labour if you're going to be relying on the Golden Pages for your suppliers.  Personal experience/recommendations are essential.  You will have a huge advantage by living on-site - you'll be able to keep an eye on tradesmen and deliveries.  

The prices quoted depend on the finish obviously - I wouldn't agree about the block built being more economical than timber frame.  GOOD brickies are quite expensive and are essential if you want square rooms!.  There are a lot of things to be considered if you're wondering about masonry built v timber frame.  We plan on going timber frame - plenty of insulation and sound proofing should eliminate the main problems!  We found Cygnum in Macroom quite competitive - its important to compare each package as opposed to price - we priced their "Silent Home" Package.


----------



## Lorz

As Woods said insurance is essential if you're going direct labour.  Apparently not a lot of co's offer this!?  Check out....

http://www.wrightgroup.ie/cf_ci_build_it_yourself.htm
or
[broken link removed]


----------



## jigseyCork

Got another price back today from builder 320k. thats about 110 per square foot.

Direct labour is looking good, we bought a good mobile home for 1500k of a self builder in excellent condition.


----------



## Johnny Boy

Saw this site [broken link removed] recently hope it help with getting better prices and value


----------



## Lorz

Are you referring to something like Griffner Coillte?  They complete the house structure in approximately two weeks on-site to an extremely high standard with great quality products/materials.  They will use their own designs or they can use your plans - just send them your plans and they'll revert with a costing.

[broken link removed]


----------



## jigseyCork

Got a Price from another Timber framed builder today, includes everything but Finished flooring, Fire places and Kitchen

E248

he's a family contact so we got a discount.

This looks like a good price, it will take the hassel of us. We will most likely go with this.

ill keep ye posted


----------



## Guest112

Hello All

Glad to see I am (or will be) in the same boat as all the Co.Cork builders on here.

We're building 310 sq mtrs (plus garage) Timber frame in Dooughmore but still at planning stage.

Jigsey, Would be very happy to know which builders you have approached.
Do all the timber frame companies offer a full build service in Cork.

Obviously price is  high on the list but a quality job is even higher.

Thanks for any advice / help


----------



## Lorz

Free Speech - who did your neighbour use?  I didn't think there was another co. in that area.  Great because, as you said, Griffner are expensive!

Aphrodite - for a builder you could try Murphy New Homes - they build in Donoughmore - actually I think they only build their designs - worth checking out though - if only for prices.

TimberFrame - we priced IJM (Monaghan), Century (Waterford), Cygnum (Lissarda now Macroom) and a few smaller local co's.  We decided to run with a co. who had been doing timber frame for a considerable amount of time - too many new co's at it.  We decided on Cygnum and went for their Silent Home Package - but we're still waiting on planning so no further experience to share with you.  Best of luck with the build!


----------



## joecoe0110

Am building a 2650sqF dormer self build bungalow in Blarney, have so far approached approx 8 TF manufacturers to get quotes - they are due back in about 2 weeks or so. So far i have been impressed by Cygnum as they have been the only ones to ask relevant questions about the design etc - will post up the quotes when there in if anyone is interested.

Joecoe


----------



## jigseyCork

Aphrodite

   Have gave your plans out to builders yet???,

We have sent out to about 7 builders, (3 timber Framed 4 Block)
Prices vary from E220 to E310 (got 4 replies so far)

We will more an likely go timber framed.


----------



## Lorz

Jigsey-
Who were you most impressed by and who are you likely to run with?


----------



## jigseyCork

Local Timber Frame Builder using Premier Timber Frames Midleton.

They were very detailed at initial consultation, making "obvious now" changes.

Although we are gonna build the garage ourselves as Timber Framed Garage was expensive


----------



## Lorz

They're a division of Healy Bros Concrete aren't they?  So the builder is going to get the frame from Premier Homes?  Didn't realise they did that.  Interesting point on the garage - we didn't get any to price our garage but we plan on going brick built for that.


----------



## aislingkelly

Hi I have recently been getting quotes for building by direct labour 2200 sq m in co waterford. Still waiting on planning permission. At the minute the best prices i have got is e10,000 for blocklayer, e4,000ish exc vat for blocks from roadstone, e13,000 for plasterer and around e3000-e4000 for plastering materials, e5000 for electrician including materials.
Also windows e10,000.
Can anyone advise me if these prices are good or could i do better???
That a total to complete foundations, blocks, windows, plastering and electrics of around e46,500 which i think is ok, we are doing the foundations ourselves and digging of the site is being done by a friend as returned favour for free all we must pay for is the diesel for the digger.
Please let me know if this sounds good/bad???


----------



## aislingkelly

hello is anybody going to answer my question??


----------



## irishlinks

Hi - I assume you mean 2200 sq feet not metres?
I get mixed up myself sometimes.

We finished a 2200 sq ft dormer in Co Roscommon last August.
Some figures 

Plastering - inside and out (ouside garage only) incl materials - €14k  - could have got cheaper but this one was supposed to be the best)
Blocks - €4k
Windows and external doors - €6600 from TJ Grady - I think they operate nationwide?
Sanitary ware and showers and shower pump - €4200 (fairly basic stuff - 1 bathroom + 3 ensuites and 1 cloakroom)
Electrics - €4k incl all materials  (cash)
Plumbing €9k includes oil boiler and rads and all heating etc - just excludes showers , pump for showers and sanitary ware. (Could have got cheaper if willing to wait)

See my blog entry for details

http://self-build-in-ireland.blogspot.com/2005/06/cost-of-build.html


----------



## wellhead

I am looking at putting on a one room extension (5m x 5m) I have been given guideline estimates of €20k, If I had a shopping list of materials needed, are there any websites available where you are able to do a check price on material costs. I understand labour is included in the €20k but I would like to get an overall feel for the material costs.


----------



## aislingkelly

Thanks irishlinks for that,u done well would u have a contact number for tj gradys? Were the windows and doors good quaility??we were thinking of going with munster joinery!!  U only had 4k down for the blocks was that the materials??


----------



## irishlinks

Yes - 4k was materials only. The same builder did the blockloaying and the foundation and the roof - so the labour was all charged as one figure for those. Total labour (no VAt) was about 28k for the house. The garage was about another 4k on top.


----------



## Nedtastic

I think when you say dead work you really mean ground work - - - Would include foundations, subfloors, sewerage, surface water etc ...


----------



## ninsaga

joecoe0110 said:
			
		

> Am building a 2650sqF dormer self build bungalow in Blarney, have so far approached approx 8 TF manufacturers to get quotes - they are due back in about 2 weeks or so. So far i have been impressed by Cygnum as they have been the only ones to ask relevant questions about the design etc - will post up the quotes when there in if anyone is interested.
> 
> Joecoe



Hi Joecoe.... what kind of quotes did you get back?

ninsaga


----------



## joecoe0110

Havent forgotten mate, just putting them in some kinda order and reviewing the specification - should be posted tomorrow.

Joecoe​


----------



## ninsaga

Great .. am looking forward to seeing what comes up as I could be going down that route sometime shortly!

ninsaga


----------



## abbiet

hi aisling, we built last year and had a house around the same size done. the cost of blocklayer was 7k. my husband did the plastering and my brother is plumber so we were quite lucky. The blocklayer was fast, efficient and work was well up to scratch. we plan on getting garage and stables done this year and will be getting him back.
regards


----------



## need2build

Spon's Irish Price Book

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/0415344093/qid=1144003184/sr=8-2/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i2_xgl/203-8897148-0168744

Takes a bit of effort to get accurate pricing but is good


----------



## jigseyCork

Build is off, due to us being ripped off.

From Post in other section

We agreed a price for a 0.6 acre site with OPP in October, We got site map from Estate agent and decided to use the Architect who did the Outline Planning for the Vendors
We met the Architect who explained to us that they couldnt get Outline Planning for 0.6 so had to re submit for 1 acre and were succesful.
So We put our house up for sale and paid the deposit for the site, and set about getting the house of our dreams in planning. In January we submitted the plans.
We agreed a sale for our own house and moved out last Friday. The planning was due to be approved in a couple of weeks. We got a Timber Framed builder ready to go in May, Mobile Home bought for the 
site (We are living freinds until the house starts)
Last Friday we signed the Contract for the site, which stated the site is 1 acre and maps the same, and paid 10%. So imagine our shock when we got a phone call Monday morning from the Estate agent accusing us of trying to steal land. The Vendors are now disputing the land size, our architect pulled the planning. We were offered the reduced site 0.6 with no Outline planning for same fee, but our solicitor as refused and wants the original sale land.
Can the Vendors and Estate agent do this????
Cheers Jigsey


----------



## Leo

jigseyCork said:
			
		

> Last Friday we signed the Contract for the site, which stated the site is 1 acre and maps the same, and paid 10%.
> ...
> Can the Vendors and Estate agent do this????


 
Did the vendors sign the contract? If so then they can't back out, but they can make it difficult for you. This happened me when I bought my house, took three months and high court proceedings to finally push the sale through. Your solicitor is best positioned to advise here, but they will always stree the possible negative outcomes, so you'll have to do a little readin between the lines to assess your chances.


----------

